# MBA Capstone project survey



## Arpitha Kunjur (Feb 8, 2020)

Hello All,

We are a group of Georgetown MBA students working on our capstone project focused on the specialty coffee industry. If you are an owner or work at a business that sells specialty coffee, it would be extremely helpful to us if you could answer this survey. The survey will take less than 7 minutes to complete.
*Note: We do not collect e-mail addresses*

*Please click here for survey*

Thank you!


----------

